# voda sperrt karte ohne vorankündigung



## painsucker (19 Juli 2009)

hallo mal eine kurze frage weiß nicht ob es das richtige forum dafür ist, aber in anderen Foren bekomm ich ewig keine Antworta.
ich soll für den monat mai 500€ bezahlen weil ich angeblich einen 0900 service genutz haben soll. ich erklärte voda nachdem ich den einzelverbindungsnachweiß bekommen hab das das total unlogisch sei da die verbindungen von 02.11Uhr bis 22:34Uhr immerwieder und teilweiße nur für 4 sekunden waren. voda gab mir daraufhin eine 200€ gutschrift. die restlichen 300€ will ich aber auch nicht bezahlen. also schrieb ich voda das die mir eine rechnung schicken sollen ohne 0900 verbindungen damit ich wenigstens mein teil bezahlen kann und ich grad noch dabei bin mit dem anbieter des 0900 services das problem zu klären. daraufhin rief voda mich an und bestand auf das gesamte geld. ich sagte wenn das so ist möchte ich bitte einen nachweiß der technischen prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG. die meinte das gibts nicht, der einzelverbindungsnachweiß würde reichen und sie würden mir empfehlen zu bezahlen. zwei tage später war mein handy gesperrt ohne das voda geschrieben hat oder mich telefonisch darüber informiert hat.
meine frage ist, dürfen die das?


----------



## lumina58 (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: voda sperrt karte ohne vorankündigung*

Hallo, die dürfen dass und machen dass auch.
Mein Sohn hatte Probleme mit einer Premium SMS Nummer.
Er sollte über 300 € bezahlen, für SMS die er nie geschrieben hatte.
Vodafone hatte gegen ihn eine Klage angestrengt und nach kurzer Zeit zurückgezogen.

Mein Rat: Nicht bezahlen und abwarten!


----------



## painsucker (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: voda sperrt karte ohne vorankündigung*

Ja aber dürfen die das OHNE vorher bescheid zu sagen. Und Mahnkosten haben die mir auch auferlegt ohne ne Mahnung zu schicken.


----------



## lumina58 (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: voda sperrt karte ohne vorankündigung*

Die Karte sperren dürfen die. Wie dass mit den Mahnkosten ist weiß ich nicht genau. Ich an deiner Stelle würde zum Anwalt gehen, denn du wirst irgendwann Post von einem Inkassobüro bekommen. Bei uns hat die ganze Geschichte 18 Monate gedauert und jetzt hat Vodafone den kürzeren gezogen, da sie die Klage zurückgezogen hat, haben die auch noch unsere Kosten am Hals.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: voda sperrt karte ohne vorankündigung*



lumina58 schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde zum Anwalt gehen....


...kann auch ich nur unterstützen, denn der wird in der Lage sein, Voda mit einer einstweiligen Verfügung belegen zu lassen, so dass bis zur abschließenden Klärung der Anschluss wieder frei geschaltet wird. Wenn Voda dann (wie zumeinst) einen Rückzieher macht, dann zahlen sie auch noch die Kosten deines Anwaltes, die ohnehin nicht sonderlich hoch sind.


----------



## jjyy11 (26 März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe Problem mit Vod. Die hat meine 2 Karten gesperrt und schrieb mir eine Rechnung. Ich muss für Sperrung bezahlen 18,5euro pro Karte. Ich habe keine Mahnung so etwas schriftlich bekommen. Soll ich dafür bezahlen?


----------



## Hippo (26 März 2012)

Wieso haben die die Karten gesperrt?


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> jjyy11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die hat meine 2 Karten gesperrt und schrieb mir eine Rechnung.
> ...


Klingt nach nicht telefoniert und nicht regelmäßig aufgeladen. Auch Karten für den "Notfall" müssen bedient werden, da allein die Bereitstellung der Verbindung Kosten verursacht. Wenn einer nicht mindestens einmal im Jahr telefoniert wird der Anschluss wegen Unwirtschaftlichkeit gesperrt.


----------



## KDroemer (30 Januar 2017)

Ich würde bei sowas erst mal den Provider Wechseln
Nummer mitgehen geht, die dürfen eine Nummer nicht als Pfand bei Rechnungsstreitigkeiten behalten


----------



## Rembremmer (20 März 2017)

ich würde von haus ein eine prepaid karte nutzen bzw tu ich auch,
damit genau so ein ärger nicht passiert.
lieber ein paar euro im monat mehr zahlen und dann kein kosztenrisiko


----------



## FranzHupf (5 November 2017)

Ich rate auch zu Prepaid, da ist es wenigstens unmöglich in die Miesen zu kommen


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2017)

Das täuscht!
Sobald Du im Ausland bist ist das möglich. AGB lesen!


----------

